# Dvorak string quartets 13 & 14 - recommended recordings



## FPwtc

I have just got into Dvorak's chamber music, I am a bit of a beginner but I love the American and the E flat Major quintet which I found on a bargain cd of the Janacek Quartet/Vienna Octet. 

I have heard the 13 & 14 are brilliant quartets and want to get a good recommendation for a nice pairing of these works?

Thanks!


----------



## Triplets

I recommend the Panocha Quartet. Their Dvorak recordings get packaged in different ways with different works but I would buy the largest grouping available since eventually you will want them all.
Check out Dvorak Piano Quintet Op 81 (I think), his greatest Chamber Work, and his last two Piano Trios as well.


----------



## Mandryka

I haven't found a really satisfying recording of the 14th, but you should at least try the Janacek Quartet (excellent in the first three movements) and if you can get it the Vlach quartet on Praga (excellent in the last two movements.) It may be hard to find, I don't know.


Don't confuse the Vlach in Praga with the Vlach on Naxos, they're different animals.

It's good to hear the Janacek and Vlach quartets in Dvorak because their styles are complemantary, the Janacek more architectural and the Vlach warm and lyrical.


----------



## FPwtc

Thanks very much, these all look good!


----------



## Triplets

I should also mention the Prauge Quartet on DG, as there is a box set of all the Dvorak Quartets. I have it and I don't think they are competitive with the best Czech ensembles, such as the Panocha, Janacek, Smetena, and various Vlach Quartets


----------



## GKC

I agree with Triplets: the Panocha on Supraphon CD are hard to beat. There is one (13 and 14) on ebay for 12.95 usd, free shipping.


----------



## PeterF

I very much like No.13 by the Zemlinsky Quartet. It is paired with No .9 on the Praga Digitals label.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wihan Quartet for me in No. 14 (coupled with #9); Pavel Haas quartet in #13 (with #12, though as usual the Quartetto Italiano have the last word here with a quite gorgeous vintage version of the "American" on Philips)


----------



## GKC

TurnaboutVox said:


> Wihan Quartet for me in No. 14 (coupled with #9); Pavel Haas quartet in #13 (with #12, though as usual the Quartetto Italiano have the last word here with a quite gorgeous vintage version of the "American" on Philips)


The Italiano are my favorite quartet group, but for some reason I don't think of them when I think of Dvorak. Have never heard their American, so now have an excuse to buy another string quartet LP. Thank you.


----------



## granci28

Guarneri Quartet all the way. Unfortunately they've been re-released by a generic label, but the performances are unbeatable, and also include quartets 11 and 12, plus the Terzetto.


----------



## Avey

Triplets said:


> I should also mention the Prauge Quartet on DG, as there is a box set of all the Dvorak Quartets. I have it and I don't think they are competitive with the best Czech ensembles, such as the Panocha, Janacek, Smetena, and various Vlach Quartets


For a dissenting opinion: I disagree with this sentiment.

I think the Prague Quartet's set is a necessity for the Dvorak cycle. I prefer their pacing above all other quartets. They are never rushing through, even the vivace. They have a wonderful sense of direction and flow. They clearly have a feeling for this music, and I can name dozens of sections where their interpretations yielded certain intricacies in Dvorak's quartets that I never did, and still do not hear in other versions.


----------



## PeterF

I share your view regarding the Prague Quartet. Have had their set for some time and listed to a few of the discs over the past cpouple of days. Have found their approach well thought out and highly rewarding.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Quartetfore

I would add an outstanding recording of the #13 by the Artemis Quartet on the Virgin label. As a bonus it shares the cd with Janacek #2, also outstanding.
QF


----------



## sbmonty

I think the Panocha Quartet is terrific. Set of complete quartets is available at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Pugg

sbmonty said:


> I think the Panocha Quartet is terrific. Set of complete quartets is available at a reasonable cost.


This is a very good tip, just ordered one for € 25.00 shipped .


----------



## sbmonty

"This is a very good tip, just ordered one for € 25.00 shipped"

I hope you enjoy! The Supraphon Chamber music box sets are great as well.


----------



## PeterF

The Zemlinsky Quartet do a very good job with both No.13 and No.14.
I am also in agreement that the Prague Quartet Dvorak box is a worthy acquisition.


----------

